# Lake Erie Largemouth Series



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

We have started a new Largemouth "ONLY" series on Lake Erie. 

We are having 2 divisions this year with a championship. 

If you would like to fish for largemouth on Lake Erie you can see our schedule at www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com

Thanks,


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

OUTSTANDING! 

Love the rules, clear explanation and expectations from each side. 

Hope to make it West for some!!!

You goona have hot dogs???  (Don't do it!) 

nip


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Nipididdee said:


> You goona have hot dogs???  (Don't do it!)
> 
> nip


lololol! 
Sounds like a great time!


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

I am glad the rules read clearly. Thank You. 

If anyone has any questions just let me know. 

I think this is going to be a great series since the Largemouth Fishing has really taking off on Lake Erie.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I was hearing about this series through guys at different job locations I was working at this winter. Seems that the guys were excited to see this series come about. Watch out , it may be big !


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Great idea! Any possibility of starting a division further east?


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

We are starting with these two divisions this year and plan to grow to other divisions for sure.

We will be looking for directors in New Areas so if you have anyone interested please have them call me at 614-361-5548.

David


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

What a response we have had in a short period of time. 

I want to thank all the OGFer's who has visited the site and joined the series. 

A few questions that have come up a couple of times is if there is any off limits. We have no off limits unless ordered by state law. Ex. Power plants and so on. 

We are putting in at West Harbor but you can run anywhere you would like. We picked west harbor because it has enough water to hold a tournament if the lake is to ruff.

I hope this helps.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

How many teams do you have signed up for these so far?


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

We have 6 teams already signed up and have had over 20 teams say they are fishing the series. Since there is a off season on Erie and our series does not start untill June we will have the whole spring tournament season to promote the series.

Also,If anyone has a boat and needs a partner? There is a very good angler who would like to partner up. He currently is fishing all the everstart series events. Pm me and i can give you his info.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am a largemouth angler who only fishes for them out of erie mainly....please people this spring watch for these scumbags keeping bass that are spawning..it really is disgusting to see...and illegal...(1800 poacher) I am definitely interested in this tournament series

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> I am a largemouth angler who only fishes for them out of erie mainly....please people this spring watch for these scumbags keeping bass that are spawning..it really is disgusting to see...and illegal...(1800 poacher) I am definitely interested in this tournament series
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Yes they should be called since the law says they cant keep them. I think its ok to fish for them per the law but can't keep them.


----------

